# need help /bathtube gondola



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,

We try to built another type of this bathtube gondolas, there was somebody in the forum who scratchbuilt exactly this type,
but i have forgotten his name, who is it???? is there somebody can help me out? what i remember is that he has a photo of three cars in white 

thanks
Bernd


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this the one you're speaking of?

Model Making Forum/Topic: Bathtube-Modell and pictures[/b]


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

No, that are the Gons we built before. this time we want another type like Peter says the reason is the bottom does not have the sides curved under the normal position of the deck

and that is the problem, we need to know how to make the curved sides under the deck

the picture in the other discussion show my layout with the former gons.


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Viereka and me, we work together


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Try these, AML will be releasing these this year hopefully. Im in for a bunch







http://rldhobbies.com/g421-05.aspx


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, thats it,

but we want to scratchbuild these cars, viereka can draw them with CAD, another friend has the laser.

the only problem are the curved sides, how to do.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Cut a piece of PVC pipe in half long ways, and theres your 2 long bottoms.


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

may be thats the way we do it, if there is no other way.
thank you


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

I had these 2 book marked: 

Marty: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 

Leon: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 

Someone also made them out of aluminum as seen in the second link as well.

-Ray


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice car.
Johnn


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you Ray,

thats what i am looking for.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Simple and easy way to build. Nick any other road names besides CSX for the new AML cars. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

RJ, Check out Robbies site there were a bunch of road names.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool. I just knew there had to be something other than CSX. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 27 Feb 2010 03:01 PM 
Cool. I just knew there had to be something other than CSX. Later RJD 

Yes RJ, I think there was 5 different paint schemes, all looked good but the CSX and the BNSF silver and black was very slick lookin.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I also started to draw them up in Solidworks but never finished from Marty's sketches I believe? 

There was also someone from the UK that was laser cutting or waterjetting them in aluminum with a slot and tab design that was a single tub instead of two tubes. The exteriors was basically the same design but he never perfected the design and the cost of cutting got to be too expensive as I recall? I had asked for files but never recieved them. Cannot now remember who? 

Chas


----------

